# Breeders in Texas??!!



## Pinkasaurus (Aug 13, 2017)

Good morning

I've never gotten a dog from a breeder before, so I was wondering if anyone could give me any recommendations for good breeders in Texas. 

I am currently looking at Fortwest Havanese. but cant seem to find many references with them. Could anyone please help, thanks! :smile2::laugh2:


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

http://www.havaneseforum.com/59-news-announcements/19308-things-look-reputable-breeder.html


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pinkasaurus said:


> Good morning
> 
> I've never gotten a dog from a breeder before, so I was wondering if anyone could give me any recommendations for good breeders in Texas.
> 
> I am currently looking at Fortwest Havanese. but cant seem to find many references with them. Could anyone please help, thanks! :smile2::laugh2:


Do you mean Forwest? If so, a quick look at their site looks like they are doing all the right things. Get to know them first. It's important to have a good working relationship with your breeder!


----------



## smmrwlknsn (Jan 12, 2017)

The breeder I used is located in Richardson, TX (close to Dallas) and they were great. www.2cutehavanese.com.


----------



## Pinkasaurus (Aug 13, 2017)

Thank You! And I did mean Forwest, thanks!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

smmrwlknsn said:


> www.2cutehavanese.com.


They have a boat load of puppies, and no reference to health testing, no registered names of the dogs (so you can't look them up) and no sign of the dogs being shown. ...And they take non-refundable deposits, which I think is wrong.

I'd proceed with great caution with this breeder. And ask LOTS of questions before committing to anything.


----------



## smmrwlknsn (Jan 12, 2017)

All good points krandall. Do your due diligence. I asked all of these questions and was satisfied with the answers. Also, I took a puppy that had not been sold at the time it was ready so no deposit was required. They do have a lot of puppies but they also have 4 owners that are involved in the breeding and the dogs are split among these homes.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

smmrwlknsn said:


> All good points krandall. Do your due diligence. I asked all of these questions and was satisfied with the answers. Also, I took a puppy that had not been sold at the time it was ready so no deposit was required. They do have a lot of puppies but they also have 4 owners that are involved in the breeding and the dogs are split among these homes.


Good to know, and GREAT that you did your homework! I've said many times before that a poor website doesn't NECESSARILY mean a poor breeder (or vice versa) A poor website ONLY means the person doesn't have that skill set. 

And knowing there are 4 breeders makes the number of puppies a bit more understandable.


----------

